# inshore tackle suggestions?????



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

trying to get things organized so I can get the family down to do some inshore fishing a couple of times starting in early March. I have just finished installing my brand new Minn Kota Riptide ST 80 with i-pilot...I even added the Quick release bracket and the optional corded foot pedal (yes it hurt very much to spend that much on a trolling motor!!!!!!).....

But I started thinking about baits, and I wanted to ask a general question about yalls favorite baits (before I head to bass pro shop)

with my son and wife on board, we each always have a pole rigged with a cajun thunder with a 1/4oz jig-head under it with a new penny gulp or saltwater assassin on it.....but I wanted to add some hard baits to our inventory....

so, if possible, could you please list your favorite:

2 top-water baits and color pattern
a: bait 1 color
b: bait 2 color

2 sub-surface hard baits
a: bait 1 color
b bait 2 color

2 favorite soft plastics
a: bait 1 color
b: bait 2 color


any input would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Super spook bone/ skitter walk speckled trout pattern those are top waters. Sub surface mirrodine ceyes white/ mirrodine bone back silver sides. Soft plastic slayer sst in camo and slayer ssb in golden bream. However I carry way more soft plastics than that I also carry above plastics in chicken off the chain, electric chicken, tiger bait, purple nurple, white chartreuse tail, new penny, silver mullet , Houdini and purple haze. Hope this helps.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Rapala suspending jerk shad is my typical go to first thing in the morning


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

X2 on mirrodine suspending... save urself some money and go to academy or Wally world... or even support local bait shops... bass pro is highway robbery in my opinion...30 percent markup on everything...good luck fishin


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

2 top-water baits and color pattern
a: bait 1: *Skitterwalk* color: *pink
*b: bait 2: *Skitterwalk* color: *chartuese
*
2 sub-surface hard baits
a: bait 1: *Mirrodine* color: *halloween* 
b bait 2: *X-rap* (08) color: *olive green
*
2 favorite soft plastics (1/4 or 1/8 oz red jighead)
a: bait 1: *Fin-s* color: *Arkansas shiner
*b: bait 2: *Gulp Shrimp* (3") color: *New Penny*

I work at Bass Pro and that is the kind of direct answers to direct questions (and good service) you will get from me and the rest of our staff. :thumbsup:

Try getting your "money's worth" at Acad or Wally's  :no: :whistling:


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Pier...have nothing against bass pro at all... I always go if I need something specific and I know bps will always have it! But supporting local is always better in my book! And academys prices can't be beat! Good luck slayer!


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

+1 for spooks and mirrodines. and no complaints with gulp shrimp, but another new soft plastic that im starting to like is stinky fingers, new company so you have to order online but they work pretty good.... and they are way cheaper then gulp $5/pack of 8


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Let us know how you like em miss placed...hearing some good things about em...gulp is a very good bait but your right it is pricey... sometimes it goes on sale and I load up


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

2 top-water baits and color pattern
a: Live Target Scaled Sardine
b: Live Target Mullet

2 sub-surface hard bait
a; Live target suspending Scaled Sardine
b Live target suspending Mullet

2 favorite soft plastics
a Gulp Shrimp New Penny
b: Gulp Mullet 4 and 6 inch


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Gulp is inferior and a complete waste of money. It last an hour outside the water and usually 1 fish. 

Stinky fingers has the lead in my book.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

If you're going to Bass Pro Shops, look for a brand of soft plastics called Gambler. They have a flat tail shaped kinda like a manatee tail. Trout and redfish live those things! Bass Pro is the only place I've seen 'em.


----------

